# Primos Third Degree



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had the call and was willing to give any feedback on it. I have only used it once in the field. But, I have spent some good time trying to manipulate it to get the right sound. My problem is trying to find the right sound/noise to draw coyotes in. I'm sure my neighbors would thank you to help speed the process. Lol.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

being an extra loud call, it's not a call I would start my stands with, find something in a soft cottontail/rodent for a few minutes, if no response, then go to the louder harsher call like the Third Degree. Don't over call with it, 1 to 1.5 minutes of calling and stop calling for several minutes watching the area for movement, no action do another sequence of calls and waiting.......JMO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say the same thing to you.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:smile:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd do it with a straight face. No yellow smiley guy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:mellow:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

You guys always provide great info! Thanks I will look into a quieter call. I will put you guys to shame in saying I only have 1 call. Don't judge. Haha. It's better than being on the videogames all day. Again thanks for the help!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The number of calls does not make a predator hunter, it's the end result of putting a critter on the ground with the call/calls you have and that comes with time and getting out on stands. There's a download section on here with great sounds. Download some of those and try to get close, you'll never get the exact same sound but that doesn't matter. No two dying prey animals make the same sound either. Mainly get out in the field and keep trying.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You have two calls really.. The one you bought and the one you were born with. You can use you voice or even better your lips. I start lots of stand with a lip squeak. They can hear that from a long way off on a calm day. I have killed plenty that never got past the lip squeak. It is my favorite call for fox. You can also make calls out of lots of things you probably have laying around.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 on itzDirty's post


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

There are too many guys on here selling top quality calls to go to the store and buy that mass produced crap.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice SHampton! I agree with you and I'm looking into it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with SHampton, some great call makers on the site. I think custom made calls can out produce assembly line made calls any day of the week. It's almost like taking those guys out hunting with you when you use their calls.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Ruger said:


> I agree with SHampton, some great call makers on the site. I think custom made calls can out produce assembly line made calls any day of the week. It's almost like taking those guys out hunting with you when you use their calls.


That's good! I could use all the help from an experienced vet as I could get. I have one on order from a call maker on this site. Pretty excited to use it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I agree with SHampton, some great call makers on the site. I think custom made calls can out produce assembly line made calls any day of the week. It's almost like taking those guys out hunting with you when you use their calls.


Maybe so, but why don't you ever let us shoot. !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

SHampton said:


> There are too many guys on here selling top quality calls to go to the store and buy that mass produced crap.


Plus they sound differant and better than what other hunters in the woods are using.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm stingy Don

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Maybe so, but why don't you ever let us shoot. !


 Cause you're busy calling, plus remember to keep movements minimal !!!


----------

